
Google Is Rolling Out the Ability to Install Apps Directly from Search Results - werencole
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/01/18/google-is-rolling-out-the-ability-to-install-apps-directly-from-search-results/
======
ChuckMcM
Yeah, like who wouldn't expect that, let's see, first they penalize sites that
ask you to download an app ([http://fortune.com/2015/09/02/google-mobile-web-
ads/](http://fortune.com/2015/09/02/google-mobile-web-ads/)) and now they
offer to do the download for you.

Of course the App owners pay a bounty to the person who gets you to download
the App so people like Quixey who made money of this while Google captures
that revenue for themselves (after all its just "ad revenue" right?)

It is a pretty egregious use of the search rank system in order to further the
commercial interests of Google.

------
sharemywin
wonder if that only works on google search and what about if I share link on
facebook will it auto download?

